# Beethoven Symphonies: Orchestra vs Liszt Transcription



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

I know this is probably an easy one for most people but the Liszt version is seriously impressive. To condense down the entire ninth symphony with all its parts into a 2 stave arrangement and still sound potent is something special. I go with the orchestral original but I do enjoy the Liszt transcriptions now and then even if just to bask in the task he undertook so magnificently.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

I like his transcriptions a lot (especially the Pastoral) but it's not really a competition... That said, more people should know about the Liszt transcriptions


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Tendency to (Liszt) bang bang is not attractive. Limited exposure to Katsaris, Gould, Scherbakov. Scherbakov 7 & 8 probably held my attention the longest. :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm sure if Beethoven heard the Liszt transcriptions, he woulda pulled his symphonic versions,

believe it or not....

that,

and the latest batch of chickens all have lips.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> Tendency to (Liszt) bang bang is not attractive. Limited exposure to Katsaris, Gould, Scherbakov. Scherbakov 7 & 8 probably held my attention the longest. :tiphat:


Biret possibly better than these, though I have a soft spot for Gould 6.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Gould's recording of the Pastoral is a wonder to hear


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm a fan of Liszt's large-scale symphonic and operatic transcriptions and the Beethoven symphony cycle is no exception but I've no inclination to buy multiple recordings - the Katsaris set is sufficient for me.


----------

